# Help with Case 120mm Fan



## ThatOneHax (May 1, 2007)

Ok well I have a computer case that I'm putting new parts into ( everything except HDD and CD-Drive ). Well for some awkward reason the 120mm fan on the back of the case; I can't seem to be able to find where it plugs into. It looks like this And if want to see the rest of it look here and here

Also the case is this one here

So as you can see the case and the plugs now for my motherboard:

Motherboard

And for the Power Supply Power Supply


So can someone tell me where exactly I should be able to plug it case fan? Because the only thing that it could fit in is this thing here:

is this

And if you can't tell it's the little thing SATA connector to my HDD. So please someone help me


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Not sure what your confusion is ?
From what you have shown above the fan is simply powered by a standard molex plug directly from the PSU, unless it has a 3 or 4 pin (thin wire) from it then it dopes not connect to the motherboard, which means the motherboard has no control over it and it's speed can't be adjusted as is, for further control you would need a fan controller, does that help clear things up for you or have I missed something ?


----------



## ThatOneHax (May 1, 2007)

Well what I want to know is where do I plug in the case fan into? Because the only thing I can plug it into is in that picture I showed. And I'm wondering if that is the right place to plug it in at. If not where would I plug it in at? That's what I need to know >.<


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well as I said above you just plug it into a molex connector from the PSU, the same leads that you plug into the back of your hard drives, unless your using Sata drives, if you look at the plug from your fan you have both male and female sockets so just use the male molex connector into the female socket, there is no connection to the motherboard with that unless you maybe add a fan controller, does that help ?


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

If it don't fit,it don't go there.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If there are other fan in the case with that same type of connector you can just plug them in as a series. Important thing to not, though, is to NOT connect fans to the PSU lead that supplies a video card with juice.


----------

